# Uznając Pana kwalifikacje ..... badań nieniszczących?



## Baltic Sea

Witajcie wszyscy użytkownicy!

Uznając Pana kwalifikacje zawodowe działając na podstawie normy xxxx, upoważniam Pana do wykonywania badań nieniszczących.

Czy moje tłumaczenie na angielski jest właściwe?

By acknowledging your professional qualification, based on standard xxxx, I authorise you to perform non-destructive tests.

By acknowledging your professional qualification, based on standard xxxx, I delegate authority to you to perform non-destructive tests.

Źródło: Zdanie, które znajomy poprosił mnie o przetłumaczenie na angielski. Dziękuję.


----------



## LilianaB

Hi, Baltic. What kind of tests? To tell you honestly, I don't think it sounds right. What did your friend mean? It does not sound right to me in any language._Taking into consideration (accepting) your credentials or your professional qualifications required by XX standards, I authorize you to perform tests which will not harm anyone, or which will not be harmful to anyone. _Is that what he meant?

I am not even sure if my sentence would convey the right idea. You really have to ask your friend what he meant, because it is not clear what he menat at all.


----------



## Szkot

Wrong forum, but this avoids the problem of using _by_ in your example:

I note your qualifications ... _and _authorise you ...

Or you could simply omit _by _and say - Acknowledging ..., I authorise ...


----------



## Baltic Sea

I suspected from the beginning that it was wrong to use 'by', but I was not sure. Thank you both very much for help.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Non destructive tests is OK. Tests not harming anyone is nonsense.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Thank you all. Non-destructive tests is by all means correct.


----------



## LilianaB

What kind of tests are we talking about, Baltic?


----------



## Baltic Sea

These may be magnetic-particle tests or dye penetrant tests or even radiographic tests (X-rays).


----------



## LilianaB

If these are medical tests, they will not be non-destructive, most likely: non-harmful, perhaps. There are non-destructive tests in science to test materials, but not in medicine, I think.

Some sources use the term also in reference to ultrasound and things like that. There are also non-invasive tests.


----------



## Baltic Sea

Tests related to examining various parts of a ship.


----------



## NotNow

LilianaB said:


> If these are medical tests, they will not be non-destructive, most likely: non-harmful.



Non-harmful?  What's wrong wiith the word harmless?


----------



## Baltic Sea

It's a set phrase related to tests that check integrity of a ship's structure.


----------



## LilianaB

They really use the term non-destructive in science to test materials, I don't know why. Most likely because the tests don't destroy the structure of the material.


----------

